

Ask HN: My web site got hacked, what can I do? - jpirkola

When I opened today afternoon http://www.cybertechnews.org I got this (Copied source to unicode text file and zipped): http://www.cybertechnews.org/downloads/hack.zip
I was using wordpress 2.7, now upgraded to 2.7.1 and hoping it helps. Anything else I can do? Besides feeling stupid...
======
jpirkola
Now the admin account is changed, thanks for the tip. It was hijacked and I
could not use it anymore - I deleted the user from the database and made a new
one.

------
raquo
And install that wordpress plugin that hides wordpress version meta-tag from
page source (there are several of them)

------
noodle
rename the admin account to something not "admin"

close down permissions.

stay updated on the newest versions of things.

make sure you know what each plugin does, and make sure it doesn't do anything
naughty or insecure.

